# Ormond Beach



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Almost didn't go fishing today. Went two hours before high tide at Ormond. Fished for 4 hours. In the three years I've been fishing, this may very well be my finest day!! I got 21 whiting! And a real nice 18"black drum. I ran out of shrimp...was talking to a guy walking by and told him how I wish I had brought some money or wished the bait shop across the street took credit cards. He gave me $3! What a nice guy! So, he walked down the beach and told me the other guy there wasn't getting anything?? I could tell my spot was good...just to the right of a nice sandbar and could tell it was deeper there by the waves. I really wanted to bring up some nice fillets of something other than whiting to Michigan on Sat. So....now i have it.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

Pat,
did the mallet fight good?


nice catch.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

nice haul Pat. You're going to be bringing enough fish to MI to feed an army for months!


----------



## jurdun756 (Nov 3, 2006)

sweet catch pat 
way to hang in there


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

Great catch!!!
That will be one good fish fry in MI...


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*He gave me $3! What a nice guy!*

Pat, were you holding the Mallot when you mentioned you didn't have any Money?
Just wondering if it was a contributing Factor in having the guy come off the three bucks. "Ehemmm- hey buddy 3bucks is great for the chopped Cams but what about the Tax!"


I wonder if this would be more lucrative say a Gas Station, ATM Machine or even the Fish Market just walk in and say you didnt catch anything..... give them a look while holding the Malot streight down and a little to the rear.

So long as you dont swing it wildly this should be OK'



haha- nice catch no matter how you got em'


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice catch!!!
Now come up here to MI. The steelie run is in full swing!


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Frogfish...steelies? Where at? I can't go outside for 5 min. it's so cold! Windchill here is negative 10 degrees!


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Where in MI are you?


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm down here in Monroe...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*awesome*

Great haul Pat. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

You have some decent steelhead fishing in the Huron River below the Dam at Flat Rock about 20-30 minutes north of you (use spawn, HotnTots, or jigs tipped with waxies).

You also have some great Steelhead fishing less than an hour south of you in Ohio. Don't fish there very often, but many of the small creeks and streams, as well as some rivers such as the Ashtabula should have very good steelheading.


----------



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh yeah, I know the place (Huron River by damn). Kind of chilly out though -10 windchill. I'd like to try for some steelies, but I'm only up for a week and I understand you need to buy a Mich. licsense too.


----------



## Frogfish (Nov 6, 2007)

Yea, I wouldn't suggest fishing w/o a liscense near Flatrock. The DNR stops by there frequently.


----------

